# Edmund Optics (Expensive) Test Targets for testing lenses



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 5, 2014)

I started a topic regarding software to test lenses, which was prompted by my almost purchasing an Edmund Optics Model 58940 Test Target (which was mentioned in an article on the LensRentals website) ... which costs $225. 

I've printed out the USAF 1951 chart and a couple others that I found online, but I was wondering i anybody here uses the Edmund Optics charts to test lenses or help with miroadjustments? If so, which models?

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2014)

I use Reikan FoCal for AFMA, and their provided test chart printed with inkjet on heavy matte photo paper. 

However, I have ISO 12233-type charts (the QA-77 charts from Applied Imaging, which make the Edmumd Optics charts look like a bargain), which I use for testing newly-purchased lenses.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use Reikan FoCal for AFMA, and their provided test chart printed with inkjet on heavy matte photo paper.
> 
> However, I have ISO 12233-type charts (the QA-77 charts from Applied Imaging, which make the Edmumd Optics charts look like a bargain), which I use for testing newly-purchased lenses.



Is the quality of Applied Imaging charts better compared to Edmund?

It's looking like even if I go with software, I will need to get some well-printed test targets.

Testing new lenses is precisely what this is for. I'd prefer not to cut the UPC code off the Canon box for the mail in rebate until I test it and feel confident that if my images are anything less than perfect, I'm the only one to blame.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 5, 2014)

Nevermind... I just spoke to Applied Imaging. They make most of the charts that Edmund Optics sells. So depending upon how many of a given product that Edmund Optics buys, their price may be lower than Applied Imaging even though it's the same product.

I found that interesting and worth remembering.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have the Resolving Power Chart from Edmund. $35. I don't use their formula to calculate resolutions. Good for comparing one lens to another or multiple copies of the same lens. I don't use it much though. 

I also use FoCal for AFMA.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Nevermind... I just spoke to Applied Imaging. They make most of the charts that Edmund Optics sells. So depending upon how many of a given product that Edmund Optics buys, their price may be lower than Applied Imaging even though it's the same product.
> 
> I found that interesting and worth remembering.



Don't assume that they are equal. They may be produced on different material or with less care.

I've managed to produce some decent quality test charts on my Epson 3880. The paper is a critical part, as well as the printer settings. Even so, the commercial charts should be noticibly better.

Reikan FoCal now sells charts as well.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Nevermind... I just spoke to Applied Imaging. They make most of the charts that Edmund Optics sells. So depending upon how many of a given product that Edmund Optics buys, their price may be lower than Applied Imaging even though it's the same product.
> ...



From the conversation I had with Applied Imaging, it sounded like they actually were the same product and that Edmund Optics is able to sell at the price that they sell it at due to purchasing in enormous quantities. The products, according to the individual I spoke to, are identical. He also claimed that Edmund is such a large company that they could purchase Applied Imaging with ease. I wouldn't have gotten that impression from the website, but that's what he said.

He also pointed out though that not everything is less expensive through Edmund. It's not a universal rule, it depends on the product.


----------

